# Why do my arrows snap when they leave the bow



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

i am shooting a mathews reezen 6.5 set at 62 lbs. My arrows are literaly snapping in two or more pieces about ten feet out from the bow. What am i doing? The arrows are Easton Powerflight 400 c2 Carbons cut at 29 inches with a 100 grain feild tip:mg::mg::mg: Please help


----------



## FENCELINE4 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Maybe too light of spine?*

Based on your draw, arrow length and draw weight, I would say your spine is too light. I shoot 400's but with 60 lbs, 27.5" draw and 75 grain points.

If you can, try a little lighter point, say 75 and see if this helps. By using lighter points I would say this should create a little heavier spine. 

Just for a point of reference, I shoot a .440 spine for my target shafts at the above specs and they shoot really well, however, your poundage is MUCH higher than mine when it comes to the charts.

Good Luck


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

what is your target made from? sounds like it might be to hard. always flex your arrow before shooting


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kodyrm said:


> i am shooting a mathews reezen 6.5 set at 62 lbs. My arrows are literaly snapping in two or more pieces about ten feet out from the bow. What am i doing? The arrows are Easton Powerflight 400 c2 Carbons cut at 29 inches with a 100 grain feild tip:mg::mg::mg: Please help


Your signature says you are shooting 72 pounds of draw weight.


Your post says you are shooting 62 lbs of draw weight.

If you are snapping arrows,
then I suspect you are shooting 72 POUNDS OF DRAW WEIGHT.

You were sold COMPLETELY the wrong arrow.

Stop shooting these arrows.
You will hurt yourself and/or possibly someone else.


So,
IF YOU ARE SHOOTING 72 POUNDS of draw weight......

(this would explain why you are snapping arrows)

you need the POWERFLIGHT 300 arrows,
much much stiffer...

with the 100 grain screw in points...

and the raw carbon tube cut to 29-inches
(this length does not include any part of the nock).

So,
since most pro shops ask for the nock groove to end of shaft length....

specify 29.5-inches for "arrow length"
and
*POWER FLIGHT 300 arrrows*
and
100 grain screw in field points.....

IF
you are really shooting 72 POUNDS of draw weight.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

1 your underspined. Your lucky that the shaft has not gone through your hand.
2 if you can drop the shaft length to 26 "
3 if you cannot shorten the shaft that much you have to drop your point weight.
if you use a 50 grain point your length then can be as long as 28.5 inches

Or you could drop the bows weight to about 64 lbs.


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*arrows*

my bow was set back to 62 pounds before i started shooting these arrows. the true draw weight is 62. the target is made from layered foam made by BLOCK. my beeman arrows are seeming to be fine but the powerflight arrows are really snapping. 9 out of twelve. i have stopped shooting them and im curious if i should be shooting the beemans. thx for everyones help


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kodyrm said:


> my bow was set back to 62 pounds before i started shooting these arrows. the true draw weight is 62. the target is made from layered foam made by BLOCK. my beeman arrows are seeming to be fine but the powerflight arrows are really snapping. 9 out of twelve. i have stopped shooting them and im curious if i should be shooting the beemans. thx for everyones help


Easton Powerflight 400 arrows
Arrow length 29-inches
Screw in 100 grain field points

Draw Weight = 62 lbs
Draw length = 27.5-inches.


The APPROPRIATE draw weight for the Power Flight 400 arrows
*is 52 lbs.*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

At 62 lbs of draw weight,
27.5-inch draw length...


you should be shooting 340 spine rated arrows...

NOT 400 spine rated arrows...

if you want to stay at 29-inches of arrow length.


With the 340 spine rated arrows,
and 29-inch arrow length,

use 125 grain screw in field points,
and you wil be MUCH MUCH safer.


Stop using 400 spine rated arrows.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

According to the Easton Shaft Selector...

at 62# draw, 29in arrow, 100grain point, hard cams = Powerflight 340

at 72# draw, 29in arrow, 100grain point, hard cams = Powerflight 300

You are really underspined...

I would check OnTarget2! software to see what it compares to as well (if someone else has that...)


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> At 62 lbs of draw weight,
> use 125 grain screw in field points,
> and you wil be MUCH MUCH safer.
> 
> ...


I checked using OnTarget2! and using 125gr points make it an even weaker spine....

he would have to go to a 30 grain point to come closer to the *using a 400 spine... plus a heavier nock (like a tracer) and heavier vanes..


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*ok*

i have stopped using the 400 spine arrows. the pro shop said they r fine but i dont feel safe. i am going to be purchasing some beman 340 ICS camo hunter arrows. anyone using them and how do they perform. thanks for all the imput i really appreciate it:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have used beman ICS 340 arrows for years out of my Guardian, 101st Airborne, and Commander at 62# and 29 inches of carbon+nock. They perform flawlessly. A hunting companion uses the same arrow with same specs out of his 71# Alegance with great success. His draw is 29 and mine is 30.5

Archery programs will show these arrows to be a little stiff at 29" but they have always shot fine with 100 gn tips for me.

Marc:darkbeer::beer::darkbeer:


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

harden13 said:


> I have used beman ICS 340 arrows for years out of my Guardian, 101st Airborne, and Commander at 62# and 29 inches of carbon+nock. They perform flawlessly. A hunting companion uses the same arrow with same specs out of his 71# Alegance with great success. His draw is 29 and mine is 30.5
> 
> Archery programs will show these arrows to be a little stiff at 29" but they have always shot fine with 100 gn tips for me.
> 
> Marc:darkbeer::beer::darkbeer:


thank you so much. i am gonna try them and i hope they r as successfull for me as they r for you. any other recomendations that wont break the bank would be extreemly helpfull thank you>:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wink::wink:


----------



## proelite pimp1 (Aug 24, 2009)

just saying i think your arrows are too long, if your draw is 27.5 " then your arrows should be like 26.5"


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

The 400 spine arrows may be a touch weak, but not so much that they should be breaking like this. First I would think "defective shaft" but with 9 out of 12 of them broken, there is something else going on. More than likely these arrows are getting damaged somehow. Either contact from other arrows in the target, or possible contact with the rest/riser when shot. How was the arrow flight? Has anything else happened to these arrows? Like, shut in a car door, or maybe you fell on or dropped something on your quiver? I know lots of people that have shot grossly underspined arrows and have never heard of something this consistent happening (9 out of 12). These arrows have definitely been damaged in some manner, or you have a major contact issue. Generally when arrows break during the shot it's because they are getting pinched or wedged in the rest, or between the rest and the riser. All that energy has to go somewhere, and it will take the path of least resistance. If it can't move forward, that's when it will blow out the side, especially if there is existing damage to the shaft. They aren't breaking mid flight (even if they appear to be). They are breaking during the power stroke where the applied force is the greatest. Moving up one or even two spine sizes may help a little, but you are still on a very dangerous edge, and if you don't correct the core problem, I would suspect that you will be breaking these as well.

This is a picture of a friend of mine. Brand new arrows, first time he shot them. He was very lucky, no major damage to his arm.


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

the arrows are brand new and iv only shot them like three times the day we braught them home. i baught a dozen and they have not been out of the box until i got them home. now i cant say what happened to them at the store but i did have them cut to size before i picked them up. i havent damaged them myself but im not going to say it didnt happen either. either way im not shooting those particular arrows anymore and definatly am getting a stronger spine arrow fur sure. my rest isnt holding them up i am guessing because the arrow flight was really good. they r puzzeling me for sure.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I have to add my 2-cents here. I believe the other posters are missing the boat on this one. It is instead due to the supreme power of the Mathews bow. You see, all Mathews bows inherently contain the rare and elusive "Real Ultimate Power". You cannot expect a bow with Real Ultimate Power to do anything except snap arrow in mid-flight.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

MOC said:


> You see, all Mathews bows inherently contain the rare and elusive "Real Ultimate Power".


Uh huh...


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*hahaha*



MOC said:


> I have to add my 2-cents here. I believe the other posters are missing the boat on this one. It is instead due to the supreme power of the Mathews bow. You see, all Mathews bows inherently contain the rare and elusive "Real Ultimate Power". You cannot expect a bow with Real Ultimate Power to do anything except snap arrow in mid-flight.


i sense a wee bit of sarcasm here. lol


----------

